# fiskars x27 . . . believe the hype



## robj80 (Oct 28, 2019)

So my old axe broke. The Fiskars x27 was on sale at amazon for $45 but I missed the sale. So I just popped over to Home Depot and snagged one for about $10 more.  All I have to say is wow. I held it in my hand awhile back and didn't feel all that impressed. But once I bought it and started using it I see why people love it. I swear there is some sort of magic in this thing. I can take easy swings and it's like the wood gets scared and shoots apart. I was going to get a lesser axe then a sledge and some new wedges. I'm glad I just got the good axe. No wedges or sledge needed. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I also picked up a fiskars pole pruner. I am equally impressed with how well this works. Fiskars seems to make top notch products.


----------



## Tom123 (Oct 28, 2019)

I love my X27. I had a warranty claim because of a hairline crack that developed in it near the edge. Fiskars sent me a new one! I recently bought a Fiskars rake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob711 (Oct 28, 2019)

I’ve been pretty good this yr, hoping Santa  brings me the 14” hatchet. The x27 is too big to keep in living room for random spot checks with moisture meter, so I’m told!


----------



## walhondingnashua (Nov 1, 2019)

I don't know the full history but I have 2 of the Gerber/ Fisker hatchets that I have had for a good while now.  They really hold an edge and the handles do seem indestructible.  Have a Gerber/ Fiskers hooked machete too that is one of the most used tools I have.  I know 5 people that have bought one right after they used mine.  Great stuff.


----------



## osagebow (Nov 4, 2019)

Love the fiskars, have had the x27 for years, just got the hatchet. the hollow handle lets you generate a lot of head speed for that wicked edge


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 4, 2019)

I’ve had one their X7 hatchets for 15 years or so and it was like you said about the X27, I couldn’t believe how sharp it was and how easy it was to take small limbs off of trees with it when I first got it. I’ve also gotten a few other Fiskars axes when Amazon has had them on sale, love them all! One of my alerts on Slickdeals.net is for Fiskars and that’s how I’ve found out when the axes were on sale.


----------



## Woody Stover (Nov 6, 2019)

Damn, my X-27 is lying in the woods somewhere..fell off the quad. I just got a regular ax this time..pretty sure it will work about the same.


Rob711 said:


> hoping Santa  brings me the 14” hatchet. The x27 is too big to keep in living room for random spot checks with moisture meter, so I’m told!


----------



## jetsam (Nov 9, 2019)

The hatchet is pretty nice. I got it for splitting kindling off of splits on the porch, but I ended up taking it into the woods too, as it holds an edge well enough to be a cutter as well as a splitter.

I found the X27 to be no better at splitting than an old 8# maul, but it does the same work with a lighter head.  That's no big deal at first, but if you swing it a thousand times a day, you come to really appreciate it.


----------



## Woody Stover (Nov 9, 2019)

jetsam said:


> The hatchet is pretty nice. I got it for splitting kindling off of splits on the porch, but I ended up taking it into the woods too, as it holds an edge well enough to be a cutter as well as a splitter.
> I found the X27 to be no better at splitting than an old 8# maul, but it does the same work with a lighter head.  That's no big deal at first, but if you swing it a thousand times a day, you come to really appreciate it.


I use the hatchet to peel punky sapwood off of Oak sometimes, if it's easy enough.
My go-to is a 6# maul, then I'll break out the 8# if I get a stubborn round. The 8# will plow through stuff that a lightweight ax won't touch. Lots easier to swing the 6#, and it's usually enough. Then again I'm an old man so I don't try to hand-split unless it's pretty easy. I've always got an ax with me, too, for stuff that's easy enough.


----------



## Lumberjack (Nov 18, 2019)

i'll add that the X27 is amazing....keep it as sharp as you can, it makes a big difference.

changed my splitting habits for good.  I used to use a monster maul....never again.


----------



## Woody Stover (Nov 18, 2019)

Lumberjack said:


> I used to use a monster maul....never again.


Hard to beat the Monstah for bludgeoning your way through the stubborn stuff. But yeah, at my advanced age I just use wedges, a sledge, and a maul that doesn't weigh a ton and a half.


----------



## Neumie (Nov 29, 2019)

Agreed with x27 comments. I have split red oak with a golf swing where it laid after bucking! Love mine (and the hatchet)


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Nov 29, 2019)

I replaced my cheap Mexican maul with an X27 a few years ago after having to take days off from splitting because of threatening tendonitis.  No joint problems swinging the Fiskars all day, and it splits most wood easily.  I keep a big Stihl maul around for a few big jobs.

I have the Fiskars hatchet, too, which is nice for processing kindling.  I have one of the middle-length splitting axes, too, that I don't use much because it is too short for me to swing 2 handed and just a bit too large for using like a hatchet.  

I had the X27 head break off after a few years of use, and Fiskars sent out a replacement after I sent them pictures.


----------



## Wood1Dennis (Dec 26, 2019)

I put the Fiskars X27 on my Christmas list, and got one. Today I took it out and did some splitting with it. It is sure a lot easier to wield than the 8lb. splitting maul I have used for years. It made quick work of some black ash that I worked up today. I like that it is so light, it is easer for me to get accurate hits. So far it seems to be living up to the hype! It will be getting a workout over the next couple of months.


----------



## Woody Stover (Dec 26, 2019)

My SILs were in the woods, cutting invasives, and found mine which fell off the quad a couple years ago. It cleaned up pretty well but the side that was lying in the mud is pitted. I haven't tried it again yet but I think it will work fine..


----------



## Jags (Dec 28, 2019)

Like dimples in a golf ball...it will just slice through the air easier.


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Jan 1, 2020)

Fiskars Warranty Service is top notch.  Between our farm and the farm at work we have just about every Fiskars implement in multiples.  I’ve only ever needed to make one warranty claim for the head on the pole pruner and it was taken care of right away.  I can’t say enough good things about their products.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jan 11, 2020)

Got myself an X27.  I like it!  Broke it in on some pine.  Will have to try it on some oak.  Just might be doing more hand splitting now...


----------



## Stelcom66 (Jan 11, 2020)

Surprised to see this is only 6.3 lbs. I have an 8 lb maul, don't recall what brand but I guess heavier isn't necessarily better. I may buy a Fiskars X27, I trust these forums for reviews


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 11, 2020)

Velocity is more important than mass.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Jan 12, 2020)

I like my fiskars, but the hook at the end of the handle makes my hand sore like no other splitting tools I've used.


----------



## Stelcom66 (Jan 12, 2020)

jatoxico said:


> Velocity is more important than mass.


I've been using my 6 lb maul more than the 8 lately for that reason.

As for the hook at the end of the X27 handle, I noticed most other brands don't have that.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 12, 2020)

Stelcom66 said:


> I've been using my 6 lb maul more than the 8 lately for that reason.



Unless you can swing the 8 lb-er as fast as the 6 its the way to go.


----------



## Medic21 (Jan 12, 2020)

I thought they said unbreakable lol.  Never tell a firefighter something is unbreakable.


----------



## JimBear (Jan 12, 2020)

Medic21 said:


> I thought they said unbreakable lol.  Never tell a firefighter something is unbreakable.
> View attachment 255176
> View attachment 255177



They will warranty it, I slipped  last winter with mine & it ended up looking like that. I took a couple pics, sent them to Fiskars & got a new one in the mail.


----------



## Medic21 (Jan 12, 2020)

JimBear said:


> They will warranty it, I slipped  last winter with mine & it ended up looking like that. I took a couple pics, sent them to Fiskars & got a new one in the mail.


I’ve had a hard time submitting it on my phone.  I will do it tomorrow at work.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 12, 2020)

While not wood related, I have their bypass loppers.  Nice tool and my wife has their utility shears.  Again nice stuff.


----------



## Prof (Jan 12, 2020)

Yeah, the x27 is my go-to splitter for sure. Just spent a couple hours with it yesterday. I've used it for over a decade now.  I'm not impressed with it as I once was, just sadly disappointed in everything else. I'm open to something being better, but haven't found it yet. In fact, I bought another x27 when it was on sale just because. I no longer worry about over-swings. I don't miss all that often, but the first x27 still works as the day I first swung it--maybe even a bit better, as my aim has improved over the years ;-)


----------



## walhondingnashua (Jan 13, 2020)

I have been reading a lost on here about this thing.  I own other Gerber/Fisker tools and and very happy with them.  
As I am splitting some EAB ash yesterday, I tried my Razorback splitting axe I picked up at the hardware store a year ago.  It works ok on small and lighter stuff like cherry or maple, but doesn't touch the ash regardless of the diameter of the wood.  So I have to get the 8# maul.  I would really like to have a lighter splitting axe and I mostly believe the hype lol.   
Have people put this though solid ash and hickory?  How does it work on them?


----------



## Dima1973 (Jan 13, 2020)

I just did about 1.5 cords of dead ash over the weekend with x27. I prossed about 1/2 of the wood in second picture. Most rounds only required one hit to crack them open, after that it was all one hit splits without using full force.


----------



## EbS-P (Jan 13, 2020)

I started with the 8# iso core. I think the x27 is better. I pounded away piece of poplar about 32” across that had been sawed in half. The mail just didn’t do anything. There were some big limbs and knots. 5 swings with the x27 and I got it broken down to sizes I can burn.  I also like the x17. I can split one handed. With it.  Makes short work of kindling and has enough weight that it isn’t a hatchet but can be used single handed.


----------



## Pyromaniac (Jan 30, 2020)

EbS-P said:


> I started with the 8# iso core. I think the x27 is better. I pounded away piece of poplar about 32” across that had been sawed in half. The mail just didn’t do anything. There were some big limbs and knots. 5 swings with the x27 and I got it broken down to sizes I can burn.  I also like the x17. I can split one handed. With it.  Makes short work of kindling and has enough weight that it isn’t a hatchet but can be used single handed.


I have both and a gas splitter. My brothers and my buddies think I’m nuts but with straight Ash and the x27 I’m done with the pile of wood before I can even gas up the splitter, move it to the pile, and put it back away. 
Splitting axes kill easy splitting wood. Ash. Maple. Etc. Its so light! (And I’m not a young man.)

Now if I have to swing the heavy 8 lb isocore or any heavy maul for wood much... the gas splitter comes out.


----------



## Stelcom66 (Feb 3, 2020)

My son bought an x27 this weekend. Had him bring it over so I could try it. I will be buying one.


----------



## walhondingnashua (Feb 6, 2020)

Found one yesterday at a TSC.  Used it a little last night.  I am officially a believer...


----------



## WoodBurnerInWI (Feb 6, 2020)

My love for the Fiskars products started a few years ago when my wife and I rented a cabin for the week in the UP of Michigan. The owners barely had enough split wood but had tons of rounds of maple and birch. They also had an X-27 in the wood shed. Used it to split the rounds, loved it, when we got back I bought the X-25 (shorter) splitting ax because the handle fit me better. Later on I got the Isocore maul. Both have served me very well and I love them! I only bring out the maul for anything that could be knotty or twisted, or any kind of pine.


----------



## Stelcom66 (Feb 8, 2020)

Dima1973 said:


> I just did about 1.5 cords of dead ash over the weekend with x27. I prossed about 1/2 of the wood in second picture. Most rounds only required one hit to crack them open, after that it was all one hit splits without using full force.



Seeing the rounds in the second photo makes me wish I had that to get to work on right now.  It appears you're splitting on pavement, and I just realized that's another good reason for a tire. If you miss (been there, done that) the tire would likely take the hit rather that the pavement.


----------



## Stelcom66 (Feb 9, 2020)

Meant to say: the tire would likely take the hit rather _than_ the pavement. Also even when striking for a good split the blade could hit the pavement without the tire.


----------



## Dima1973 (Feb 9, 2020)

There is another stump under the tire.  Main purpose of the tire is to hold splits together after they are split or need to be split few more times. Saves a bunch of time not having to bend down to pick them up after each strike. 

This ash project is all done, just need to move it all to backyard... I hate this part!


----------



## walhondingnashua (Feb 11, 2020)

Has anyone had an issue with folding on the blade?  Im getting a lot of folding just from normal splitting and I know there isn't anything in the wood.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Feb 11, 2020)

I have had a couple small spots.  Not sure if the kid hit anything.  I picked up a sharpener to keep it sharp.


----------



## Stelcom66 (Feb 11, 2020)

Gearhead660 said:


> I have had a couple small spots.  Not sure if the kid hit anything.  I picked up a sharpener to keep it sharp.



What kind of sharpener did you get? I've been using a grinding wheel, works ok but probably not as well as something designed for the blade.


----------



## Stelcom66 (Feb 11, 2020)

Dima1973 said:


> There is another stump under the tire.  Main purpose of the tire is to hold splits together after they are split or need to be split few more times. Saves a bunch of time not having to bend down to pick them up after each strike.
> 
> This ash project is all done, just need to move it all to backyard... I hate this part!



Wow that's a lot without using a gas splitter! If you have a truck that will fit into the backyard I'd move it with that rather than many wheelbarrow trips.


----------



## Prof (Feb 11, 2020)

Stelcom66 said:


> What kind of sharpener did you get? I've been using a grinding wheel, works ok but probably not as well as something designed for the blade.


A couple passes with a flat file on both  sides after a few splitting sessions keeps the x27 in good working order. The steel is definitely softer than some of my other splitting tools. That being said, I've probably split more than 70 cords of wood with it. I don't think it will be an heirloom tool that my great-grandson will use, but it may very well outlast me.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Feb 11, 2020)

Stelcom66 said:


> What kind of sharpener did you get? I've been using a grinding wheel, works ok but probably not as well as something designed for the blade.


Fiskars sharpener made for their wood tools.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 1, 2020)

My X 27 broke again.  I checked my receipts: I got three years out of the first one, and three years out of the second one.  I split about 8 or 10 cords a year, and treat my tools well.

Fiskars now requires you to return the handle to them for warranty claims.  So I did.  About ten days later, I got a package from them.  It contained a pruner.  I emailed them and explained the mixup.  Today, I got a package from them.  It contained an IsoCore maul.  I just emailed them again.  We'll see if I ever get an X 27.  I realize today's date, but I'm not making this up, I promise.

In the meantime, I went out and got a Granfors Bruks Large Long splitting axe.  I like it a lot.  



Socratic Monologue said:


> I replaced my cheap Mexican maul with an X27 a few years ago after having to take days off from splitting because of threatening tendonitis.  No joint problems swinging the Fiskars all day, and it splits most wood easily.  I keep a big Stihl maul around for a few big jobs.
> 
> I have the Fiskars hatchet, too, which is nice for processing kindling.  I have one of the middle-length splitting axes, too, that I don't use much because it is too short for me to swing 2 handed and just a bit too large for using like a hatchet.
> 
> I had the X27 head break off after a few years of use, and Fiskars sent out a replacement after I sent them pictures.


----------



## Prof (Apr 2, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> My X 27 broke again.  I checked my receipts: I got three years out of the first one, and three years out of the second one.  I split about 8 or 10 cords a year, and treat my tools well.
> 
> Fiskars now requires you to return the handle to them for warranty claims.  So I did.  About ten days later, I got a package from them.  It contained a pruner.  I emailed them and explained the mixup.  Today, I got a package from them.  It contained an IsoCore maul.  I just emailed them again.  We'll see if I ever get an X 27.  I realize today's date, but I'm not making this up, I promise.
> 
> In the meantime, I went out and got a Granfors Bruks Large Long splitting axe.  I like it a lot.


wow--this is disheartening. I hope Fiskars doesn't go the way of Craftsman. I was lucky to inherit a few Craftsman hand tools from my grandfather--they seem damn near indestructible. I thought I'd commit to the brand given this and bought a pick, axe, and a couple other things. Some were single-use tools. Yeah Sears (when they were open) would replace them, but the steel was crap. I don't even consider buying Craftsman stuff now.


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Apr 2, 2020)

I'll have to look into that Fiskars sharpener, I run a file across mine as I noticed the steel is pretty soft but I haven't been that happy with the edge I get. It's a good tool though.


----------



## Stelcom66 (Apr 4, 2020)

Prof said:


> I was lucky to inherit a few Craftsman hand tools from my grandfather--they seem damn near indestructible...



My parents gave me a Craftsman tool box set in 1977 when I graduated from college. I still have all of the original tools, of course added to the collection but nothing from the original set is defective. I guess back then they had quality that they don't now.  An Ace Hardware employee said they're going to be phasing out Craftsman and going to another brand. Never bought Craftsman axes, I've been fortunate the tools I did buy held up.

There's one Sears still in my area. I hope they'll still around but now I really wonder with the financial situation so many companies are
facing now.


----------



## jpl1nh (Jan 21, 2021)

I've used one of the "winged" head fiberglass handle splitting axes for years, many cords of wood and always liked how it blows wood apart.  I've had to epoxy the head back on a couple of times.  The head just came off and this time the part of the handle that goes in the head was shattered.  I went to buy a new one and all they had was the Fiskars X27.  It was almost $60 but it does say virtually unbreakable.  I was skeptical since the head is narrower but reviews looked good so I bought it.  Just tried it out and damn!!  I had some tough stuff I'd put back on the pile for the splitter I rent each spring. forked pieces, super knotty etc.  It is so impressive how it made short work of them.  So glad I bought this.  It is lighter and really easy to swing.  I highly recommend!


----------



## jetsam (Jan 25, 2021)

Stelcom66 said:


> My parents gave me a Craftsman tool box set in 1977 when I graduated from college. I still have all of the original tools, of course added to the collection but nothing from the original set is defective. I guess back then they had quality that they don't now.  An Ace Hardware employee said they're going to be phasing out Craftsman and going to another brand. Never bought Craftsman axes, I've been fortunate the tools I did buy held up.
> 
> There's one Sears still in my area. I hope they'll still around but now I really wonder with the financial situation so many companies are
> facing now.



Craftsman has been around since 1927, but they have never made a tool. 

Just like Kenmore, it's a store brand. They hire a company to make a run of tools labeled Craftsman,  but there is no telling who will get hired to make the next run.

With Kenmore you can at least look it up and see who made your appliance. I doubt there's a practical way to do that for hand tools.





__





						Craftsman (tools) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 25, 2021)

Craftsman hand tools used to be high quality even if they could be a little clunky. No more.


----------



## jetsam (Jan 25, 2021)

jatoxico said:


> Craftsman hand tools used to be high quality even if they could be a little clunky. No more.



Yeah, read the "Sourcing" section in the Wikipedia article if you need more detail on that.


----------



## Stelcom66 (Jan 25, 2021)

jetsam said:


> Craftsman has been around since 1927, but they have never made a tool....



Whoever made the tools in 1977 seemed to do a good job. But, as the article states - different tools were made by different companies.
And, a tool in made years ago is likely made by a different manufacturer today. Interesting there are that many variables - the specific tool
and/or it's manufactured date. I believe it could be the same situation with lawn tractors. My Sears model is very similar to an MTD, and a Murray... maybe even a Husky. I've heard there's just a few manufacturers out there - at least for the more basic lower cost tractors like mine

So much for Sears staying around this neck of the woods. About a month or so ago the only one in this area began closing sales.


----------



## KodiakII (Feb 5, 2021)

I have a GB and a Fiskars...guess which one is my go to.


----------

